# "Mountain" - Djent inspired hybrid track!



## Wibben (Jan 10, 2016)

I was jamming on my new-ish 7-string guitar and figured I'd try doing some trailer-style heavy music.. This was the result


----------



## Jediwario1 (Jan 10, 2016)

That's so cool!! Great work.


----------



## dannymc (Jan 10, 2016)

hi Wibben to me this sounded 70% rock 30% trailer but i"d be the first to admit i don't have a good ear for rock guitars being from a EDM background 

its a cool track all the same. thanks for posting. 

Danny


----------



## Wibben (Jan 10, 2016)

Thanks guys!

Danny: yeah, it's a bit slanted towards the rock side of things. I've been listening to a lot of metal and felt like taking my new 7 string for a ride but still practising my fx and synth programing stuff :D


----------



## Resoded (Jan 11, 2016)

I think you manage really well to blend the two styles. Cool stuff.


----------



## Ollie (Jan 11, 2016)

Great stuff! I've been working on a similar style of track myself recently.


----------



## Dean (Jan 11, 2016)

Wibben said:


> I was jamming on my new-ish 7-string guitar and figured I'd try doing some trailer-style heavy music.. This was the result




Wibben, this is a fucking great trailer cue,.structure,tone,emotion,production,mix 
all spot on,you should get this to a few trailer houses asap!
D


----------



## Wibben (Jan 11, 2016)

Thank you, guys! I'm glad you enjoyed it! 

Ollie: looking forward to hearing it!


----------



## NoamL (Jan 11, 2016)

Hi Wibben, this cue is great! The energy is through the roof and *I can hear your personal style*, it's not just generic trailer stuff.

I am going to suggest some changes but imo this track would be accepted to libraries already. This is just to put the whipped cream on top 

1. I like the ambient/distant beginning. Your syncopated bass synth is a little edgy at the start of every bar, so you may want to put a LPF on it and do a filter sweep up over the course of the first 4 bars (0:00-0:09).

2. You may want to have the piano or some other element start directly at 0:09, at the start of bar 5. That way the listener knows right away the "something new" is gonna happen in the next 4-bar cycle.

(The buildup to 0:32 is so good! :D)

3. From 0:32-1:05 is your "Big Tune 1" section. I can hear your Big Tune, and it's good. But it's definitely happening "behind" the guitar chugs and I think you should bring it forward with more orchestration. You can never go wrong with the old 12-horn fortissimo patch  For added flair you could always double that with some kind of distorted synth, or a lead guitar.

4. From 1:11 I think your drum pattern might be too busy. A lot of these trailer tracks revolve around really simple ways of breaking up 4/4, like 3+3+2, or simple syncopation. Here is a great example from Daniel James:



What he does in the percussion at 0:29 is so predictable that I was rapping my desk along with the music, and that's precisely the strength of it... it carries the listener along, on the very first listen they know how it goes.

I like the energy of the drums, but you might want to have them _initially_ do a simpler pattern and then reserve what you're doing for a "fill" bar, etc. or perhaps the second phrase at 1:24. Don't worry about not having enough energy here initially, between the choir and the high string stuff you have plenty!

5. The Man Of Steel style bass rip at 1:42 is really good, why not bring it back 1:49? Another case where being "too predictable" is not a bad thing in trailer music. Also on a 2nd listen, it sounds a bit clean and you might want to grunge it up a bit?

(the drums at 1:55, again, SO GOOD)

(love how you bring back the synths and piano)

All in all, like I said, you can already start making money from this track. Very, very well done.


----------



## Wibben (Jan 11, 2016)

NoamL: Thank you so much for taking the time! Some real good points here, thank you


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Jan 11, 2016)

Damn, man. This is killer.


----------



## Andrajas (Jan 11, 2016)

Really really nice! So heavy! :D

Fett bra jobbat! :D


----------



## Mars (Jan 12, 2016)

Great job ! I would definitely buy an album only made with tracks of that style 
May I ask what you're using as drums (Superior Drummer maybe) and guitar tone ?


----------



## D.Salzenberg (Jan 12, 2016)

Wow, you have a killer track there! Sounds fantastic man, can really hear this being used in a trailer. Go for it!!!


----------



## Rectobiasi (Jan 12, 2016)

Great sounding track ! Love the heavy guitars, the style is very " in your face " which is very cool.


----------



## Wibben (Jan 12, 2016)

Thanks, guys! I'm itching to get back to the DAW and make some more track 



Mars said:


> May I ask what you're using as drums (Superior Drummer maybe) and guitar tone ?



Mayones Duvell 7 straight into my interface. The amp sim I used here is X50 by TSE. After that I have some pretty standard processing; Multiband Comp to take care of the boomy-chuggy parts, some EQ to fit the track. I use Waves NLS for some more color, I find the Neve emulation works great for distorted guitars. And a less usual thing I ended up doing was to sidechain a multiband around the frequencies that competed with the 500 player brass section in the track  So when the big brass part comes in, the compressor is ducking a bit around 500 to 2000k.


----------



## tiago (Jan 13, 2016)

That's amazing! It's like a mix between Periphery and epic / hybrid trailer music. Great stuff.


----------



## Wibben (Jan 13, 2016)

Thank you, tiago


----------



## Gunvor (Jan 14, 2016)

I enjoyed listening to this very much, please do more! =)


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Jan 14, 2016)

Killer.


----------



## Score&Sound (Jan 15, 2016)

I don´t really like this Metal Orchestral Musik, but your Track is just totally amazing. The best one i´ve ever heared with metal guitars!!!

Damn!!!


----------



## Wibben (Jan 15, 2016)

Score&Sound said:


> I don´t really like this Metal Orchestral Musik, but your Track is just totally amazing. The best one i´ve ever heared with metal guitars!!!
> 
> Damn!!!



Man.. Makes me smile from ear to ear that you say that. Thank you so much *blushing*


----------



## XiphiasAudio (Jan 15, 2016)

Hey Wibben, totally inspiring track. Love the incorporation between so many different styles!

So many composers stick to their "I'm a drum/bass guy.... I'm an orchestral composer.... I write EDM" but dude, using Djent guitars with synth and orchestral even a flaming choir! I really REALLY like this track.

Very good effort.


----------

